# 2001 Dodge 3500 power steering issues



## tastebeer (Dec 10, 2008)

I have a 2001 doage 3500 diesel club cab, have a 9ft Fisher and 8ft henderson spreader. The power pump failed in dec '13, it was replaced with a rebuilt unit from Federated parts, this was faulty when installed, another unit was installed and it worked for about 6wks then had difficulty turning the wheel. Then installed a pump from NAPA, which lasted for about 1mo. Last week, installed a new Mopar unit and when I went to pick up the truck, the wheel would not turn all the way to the right and difficulty turning all the way to the left. Any ideas as to what could be causing these pumps to fail, or is there other issues? Everything seems tight with the track bar, ball joints, steering linkage.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

2001 ???

Did you flush the gear ? Replace the gear ? At minimum, replace both the pressure and return hoses ?


If not, you've subjected NEW pumps to Old junk floating around in the old gear and hoses.

13 year old hoses tend to have bits of inner lining flaking off of their interior surfaces, and ultimately can tear through the new seals in a new pump. The steering gear, although much more durable than a pump is, can be a reservoir for these bits and pieces.

Flush the gear (better yet, replace it with new), replace the hoses, and splice a PS filter into the return side (if you're re-using the original gear) and allow the filter to clean that fluid for some time. Eventually, after you've driven it around for some time, you'll need to remove the filter, as it acts as a restricted line, and can cause the pump to overheat during plowing season. I unfortunately found this out the hard way, as it works fine all year around, until I started plowing. The restriction, and thousands of micro movements of the steering wheel that occur during snow plowing season, caused my PS system to overheat. This didn't stop until I either drove straight for about a 1/2 hour, or removed the filter completely.

I used Magnefine filters designed for PS systems. The new pumps get contaminated very easily, and cause premature failure. Now that my system is perfectly cleaned out by the filters I had in there, I no longer use them until, or if I see that the fluid has been compromised in way...


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

^ I've run a lot of hydrostatic equipment some well over 20to30yrs old and none of the filters have any rubber on them when we serviced them.
Nothing black at all, if anything it's small metallic flakes.
idk I've ever sen a hose weather from the inside out.

I hear Red Head makes a good box.

http://redheadsteeringgears.reachlocal.com/?scid=982561&kw=5016321

I think something else is causing the contamination other than the pump, the pump is a victim...
jmo

It's the big stop to stop turning the steering wheel at slow speeds that heat them up.
They can easily dissipate the heat from small adjustments.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Replace the Steering gear also. Borgeson 800112 . 
Do both at the same time, the gear box is most likely going bad taking out the pump. Rebuild the Vacuum pump at the same time.


----------



## speedy1wrc (Feb 15, 2014)

Mine is doing the same thing. I flushed it awhile back and it helped. It's due again. Do t know why Dodge products do that but I see them in the shop a lot. Caravans are the worst.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Most likely because no one ever changes the oil in the power steering. Have you?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Why rebuild/replace the vac pump?

If it was bad he'd have bad brakes too.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Because the vacuum pump is behind the power steering pump. Easy to do when the power steering pump is off.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

o.k.That is what i was thinking, but had to ask...


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

SnoFarmer;1791228 said:


> ^ I've run a lot of hydrostatic equipment some well over 20to30yrs old and none of the filters have any rubber on them when we serviced them.
> Nothing black at all, if anything it's small metallic flakes.
> idk I've ever sen a hose weather from the inside out.


Then you should call Chip at Powersteering.com and talk to the guy who's been servicing automotive and truck steering gears and pumps for over 30 years as well.

Chip specifically told me that when you upgrade / replace your gear or pump, it's essential to flush (or replace) the other sector, and replace the hoses. 20 year old hoses deteriorate from the inside, not from weathering, but from friction of the fluid flowing past the inner surfaces for thousands of hours. Microscopic particles of dirt get into the system, through seals, such as under the fill cap, and contaminate the system, causing abrasion to the inner surfaces of the hoses. Leave them if you want, but after 20 years in service, it's cheap insurance for less than $40 (on my particular truck)



SnoFarmer;1791228 said:


> I think something else is causing the contamination other than the pump, the pump is a victim...
> jmo
> 
> .


I agree wholeheartedly.....


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

maxwellp;1791274 said:


> Most likely because no one ever changes the oil in the power steering. Have you?


I change my PS fluid every two years, along with the brake fluid at the same time. I drive less than 12K per year, so I can extend it for two years or so.

I've had brake hoses collapse internally because of heat / poor manufacturing / age / failure to change the fluid / ETC. The fresh fluid keeps the moisture out of the system, and extends the life of the parts it flows through. Found out the hard way when a caliper has gone bad, replaced it, and have it go bad again,only to find out that the hose caused the caliper to fail to retract back inwards, heated the rotor, and wasted the new parts. This is the primary reason, I change out parts associated with the bad parts at the time of servicing them.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Does it have a cooler? My 97 does. I put a filter in when I changed the steering box. They wouldn't guarantee it if I didn't. It went in the line before the pump.


----------



## speedy1wrc (Feb 15, 2014)

maxwellp;1791274 said:


> Most likely because no one ever changes the oil in the power steering. Have you?


I have a shop and flush and also replace pumps quite regularly. Seems the Dodges just don't last. For Caravans I've used OEM and aftermarket and neither last. A filter should be a must.

At least some of the debris is metal as I have found out. If you suspend a magnet in the fluid in a very short time it'll be covered in debris. Prior to there being filters that was one trick to trying to keep the fluid from being contaminated.


----------



## tastebeer (Dec 10, 2008)

I replaced the steering box and the feel on the road is better, but I still cannot turn the wheel lock to lock easily. If I throttle up there is no change to the force needed to turn the wheel. I have a Mopar new pump on the truck, but the steering is not as it should be.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Was the new Mopar pump was run with the old steering gear box? If the system has junk in it from the bad gear box the new pump could already be damaged. Have the pump pressure checked. 
Are the ball joints good? I have replace ball joints not because they are lose but because they are to tight, does it return to center when you drive it? If they have been replaced most lower ball joints have a grease plug that can be taken out - greased then replaced.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

tastebeer;1791617 said:


> I replaced the steering box and the feel on the road is better, but I still cannot turn the wheel lock to lock easily. If I throttle up there is no change to the force needed to turn the wheel. I have a Mopar new pump on the truck, but the steering is not as it should be.


Stock size tires?


----------



## tastebeer (Dec 10, 2008)

Tires are stock 265-75-16


----------

